# Guideline Drifter 2013



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Januar 2013)

Guideline Drifter 2013


----------



## _berliner_989_ (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Was sollen sie eig kosten?? Hab bisher nix gefunden mmhh


----------



## zwilling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Gibt es irgendwo schon ein paar Infos? - Ich nutze das aktuelle Modell und würde es nicht tauschen wollen.
Eigentlich passt hier alles.
MfG Zwilling


----------



## allegoric (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Bin auch gespannt. Ich werde wohl auch zuschlagen. Aber erst dann, wenn ich es auch nutzen kann


----------



## Pink_Marlin (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Das neue Modell soll genauso kosten wie das vorherige Modell.
Ich habe mir im Dezember bei ADH Fishing einen Drifter bestellt und es soll schon das neue Modell sein. Auslieferung Ende Februar- Anfang März. Was allerdings neu sein soll oder abgeändert wurde, habe ich nicht erfahren. Hatte aber auch nicht gezielt danach gefragt. 

Ich habe nur für das Boot 229,- € bezahlt.

Hier findet ihr das

glaube, dass ADH Fishing die einzigen sind, die die Drifter für den Preis anbieten.


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



Pink_Marlin schrieb:


> Hier findet ihr das
> 
> glaube, dass ADH Fishing die einzigen sind, die die Drifter für den Preis anbieten.



Ja und bestimmt auch die Einzigen, welche es mit Reis verschluß anbieten. Made in China? Nee, echt. Also so viele RSF in einem Angebot findet man selten. 
Der Preis ist jedenfalls heiß. Ich habe 40€ mehr bezahlt. Ein solides Teil, finde ich. Mal sehen was es daran Neues gibt, bin gespannt und lese eifrig mit.


----------



## Pink_Marlin (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja und bestimmt auch die Einzigen, welche es mit Reis verschluß anbieten. Made in China? Nee, echt. Also so viele RSF in einem Angebot findet man selten.
> Der Preis ist jedenfalls heiß. Ich habe 40€ mehr bezahlt. Ein solides Teil, finde ich. Mal sehen was es daran Neues gibt, bin gespannt und lese eifrig mit.



Ja Rosi, einige lieben die, es anderen hassen es. |kopfkrat
Ich freu mich jedenfalls sehr auf das Teil. Ich schreib dir dann mal ob sich an dem Boot etwas verändert hat. Rückenlehne oder sowas. 
Du hast mir mit deinem Bericht auf deiner Seite die Entscheidung mit abgenommen. Allerdings werde ich nie ohne diese Stange fahren, so wie du.|supergri 
mir ist das nichts;-)

Viele Grüße

Bolle


----------



## Christian 78 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Der Trick bei dem Teil ist es einmal aufzupumpen und die Luft nicht mehr abzulassen, dann halten  die Kammern länger als 10 Einsätze. Das kann im Renault Twingo aber schon zu leichten Platzproblemen führen  
Die Qualität der Zipper ist wirklich unterirdisch. 
Vielleicht wird das neue Modell ja besser. 
Gruß Christian


----------



## allegoric (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Ich hoffe sehr oder anders...ich denke, dass sie die Fehler genau mit dieser Serie ausmerzen wollen. Die werden das ja auch merken...


----------



## Brettener86 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Seid ihr sicher, dass sich überhaupt etwas ändert mit der neuen "Serie"? Hat jemand Infos darüber?

Lg Uwe


----------



## allegoric (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Ich warte eh erst mal die Erfahrungsberichte über das neue Belly ab. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass sich eine Angelzeitung schnell erbarmt


----------



## allegoric (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Schön........für dich |kopfkrat


----------



## Pink_Marlin (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

also ich bekomme die neue Version geliefert. Alle jetzt bestellten Bellys werden die überarbeitete Version sein...Das habe ich heute von ADH Fishing gesagt bekommen.

Hier auch ein Link auf deren Facebookprofil, wo es bereits abgebildet ist und die neuerungen drauf stehen.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...37680077.23479.119958194743828&type=1&theater


----------



## R.O.N (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Sieht gut aus und die Neuerungen hören sich auch gut an...mal sehen was der Preis sagt


----------



## MeFo_83 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

der farbwechsel macht jedenfalls schon mal was her!!:m
 wenn die babykrankheiten auch beseitigt werden, lohnt sich das geld für das belly!


----------



## Pink_Marlin (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



R.O.N schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und die Neuerungen hören sich auch gut an...mal sehen was der Preis sagt



229€ 

adh fishing.

über ebay --> hechtstreamer


----------



## Pink_Marlin (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> wenn die babykrankheiten auch beseitigt werden, lohnt sich das geld für das belly!



leider hab ich nichts von ner bearbeiteten Rückenlehne gesehen. An den Luftkammern haben se wohl auch etwas verbessert. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass Kammerplatzer nicht Materialfehler sind. Bei n paar Modellen vielleicht, aber vielleicht haben die Jungs das auch einfach wirklich zu dolle aufgepumpt.

Optisch gefällt es mir auch besser, allerdings ist das ja auch wieder Geschmackssache. Ich freu mich sehr auf das Boot. Aktuell sagten die Burschen vom ADH Team, dass es in ca 3 Wochen ausgeliefert werden soll.


----------



## matscher83 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

bin auch gespannt....soll ja dieses jahr auch mit belly los gehen:m:q


----------



## Christian 78 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Moin, es gibt sie doch noch. Es müsste nur eine Sammelbestellung ebgegeben und der Schriftzug mit weisser Farbe ergänzt werden|rolleyes
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/11967943/Belly_Boat_Float_Tube_V_Boat.html
Man munkelt auch dass ein bekannter Guide aus dem Hamburger Raum über diesen Großhandel seine "eigens entwickelten" Gummiköder dort für nen paar Cent gekauft hat um sie hier für nen schlappen Euro das Stück unter die Leute zu bringen. Aber das sind natürlich nur Gerüchte! 
MfG Christian


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Gibt es schon was neues ?


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Es gibt auf jeden Fall signifikante Unterschiede!
Updates zum neuen Modell:

http://barsch-junkie.de/2013/02/12/guideline-drifter-das-neue-modell/


----------



## Brettener86 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Signifikant finde ich die Unterschiede nichtunbedingt, aber die größere Tasche ist schonmal sinnvoll. 

Die interessantere Frage ist jetzt,ob der Preis gleich bleibt oder auf "signifikant" steigt 

Lg


----------



## allegoric (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

30€ drauf werden's schon sein ;-)...Inflation und so!


----------



## allegoric (12. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Boot ist für 250€ verfügbar
http://www.adh-fishing.de/bellyboats/guideline-drifter-bellyboat-pontoon-kick-boat.html

Hat's schon jemand und getestet? Eindruck?


----------



## Wolff1971 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hallo
hab es diese Woche bekommen und direkt aufgebaut.
Hab noch ein Belly Boot der Firma Bucks, und kann es deshalb nur mit diesem vergleichen.
Das Guideline macht einen ziemlich hochwertigen Eindruck, bis auf die 2 Kunststoffstangen die ich gleich mal mit einem zusätzlichen Innenrohr verstärkt habe da sie sich schnell durchbiegen und brechen können. Die Konfiguration der Taschen ist ok, da passen auch größere Köderboxen, oder andere Gegenstände rein. Die Vordere Stange könnte an den Knien stören, wenn man etwas größer ist (186 cm bei mir).
Die Ablage hätte man für meinen Geschmack anders gestalten können, hier werden die Seiten mit Klettband an den Auftriebskörpern fest gemacht, dadurch ist das ganze nicht wirklich stabil. Beim Bucks werden die Ecken mit Karabinerhaken in D-Ringe eingehangen, dadurch wird die Ablage gespannt und ist stabiler. Werde sowas ähnliches auch beim Guideline umsetzen.
Die Konfiguration der Schläuche hat sich wohl nicht geändert, jede Seite hat 2 Luftkammern plus je 1 Luftkammer für den Sitz und die Rückenlehne. Nähte machen insgesamt einen guten Eindruck, bei den Reißverschlüssen muß man sehen was die Zeit so bringt. Hab vor das Belly erst mal nur im Süßwasser zu testen.
Beim Bucks sind die Reißverschlüsse größer, die D-Ringe die Stange (beides aus Edelstahl) insgesamt stabiler, dafür sitzt man aber mit dem Ar... im Wasser.
Insgesamt bin ich aber zufrieden und werde es sobald das Wetter es zulässt es auch ausgiebig testen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## zurfer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Wer freundlich fragt, bekommt den alten Preis.... 229€.

Das ist auch angemessen, wenn man sich mal die Preise auf Amazon.com ansieht. Hier in D allerdings bekommt man den Service und die Gewährleistung dazu.

Hab mir bei angeldomäne das maxfloat bestellt und die Lieferung sah anders aus, als im Katalog. Waren aber wenig freundlich am Telefon und darum geht das maxfloat zurück und das preisintensivere drifter kommt zu uns.  

Hoffe man merkt es nicht nur am Preis, dass wir nun ein anderes float Tube haben...


----------



## zurfer (16. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Habe das Boot jetzt und parallel auch ein Ron Fishers zum Verlgeichen.

Das Cordura ist bei beiden Booten woh das gleiche Material. 

Die Nähte sind beim Drifter besser verarbeitet. 

Die Reissverschluesse beim Drifter sind unterlegt. Die Taschen sind um einiges geräumiger. 

Beim Drifter sitzt man definitiv höher, also vermutlich trockener. 

Auch wenn man nicht so groß ist, stört die Stange vor den Füssen. Mal sehen, ob das auf dem Wasser auch so ist. 

Das Volumen für den Auftrieb ist beim Drifter deutlich höher. 

Beim Aufpumpen gibt es mehr Faltenwurf im Stoff beim Ron Fischers. 

Der Preis ist zwar mehr als doppelt so hoch, ih nehme aber das guideline. 

Positiv am Ron Fischers finde ich die Tasche und die Pumpe, die schon beigelegt sind.


----------



## allegoric (20. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Danke für die vielen Info's. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Praxistest


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Wo bestellt ihr das neue Guideline ?

Ich will es mit Flossen und Pumpe günstig haben .


----------



## Bohnevr6 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr das neue Guideline ?
> 
> Ich will es mit Flossen und Pumpe günstig haben .



also entweder hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bellyboat-Gu...1565187?pt=Sonstige_Boote&hash=item518c062a03

oder direkt hier:http://www.adh-fishing.de/bellyboats/angebot-guideline-drifter-bellyboat-pontoon.html


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hallo

Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht.
Bei BigFish gibt es das Teil mit Pumpe und Flossen zum alten Preis wenn man jetzt bestellt.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (31. März 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Gibt es jetzt schon erste praxis Tests ?
Mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit der Stange hinten und vorne aussieht.Haben die das was verändert ?


----------



## zurfer (1. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



andreasp schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr das neue Guideline ?
> 
> Ich will es mit Flossen und Pumpe günstig haben .



Einfach bei adh fähig kaufen und das Zubehör alternativ erwerben. Ich hab die Flossen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen für 15€ incl Versand erworben und gleich noch Geräteflossen neu bei eBay für 10€. Freu

Die Pumpe gibts für 10€ im Baumarkt oder eben bei eBay...


----------



## zurfer (1. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



andreasp schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon erste praxis Tests ?
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit der Stange hinten und vorne aussieht.Haben die das was verändert ?



Die Stangen scheinen Aus dem selben Material zu sein. Für mich sieht das nach Kunststoffpanzerrohr aus dem Elektrohandwerk aus. Massenware, aber funktioniert wohl und wenns bricht oder vorher nen Besenstiel rein...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hallo



Und hat einer schon das neue Modell ?


----------



## allegoric (21. April 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Meines ist nun auch für 280 inkl. Zubehör (Anker, Pumpe, Flossen, Tüte, Fischgalgen) bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie es sich im Mai schlägt  Ich bin ganz aufgeregt ^^.


----------



## stefansdl (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Wie schauts aus Leute...hat sich das neue Guideline in der Praxis bewährt?...mich würde vorallem interessieren ob die Stange bei größeren Personen (186) nun beim Paddeln stört um man sich dort stößt.

Die Preis sind übrigens ganz schön nach oben geschossen.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr vllt noch ne Adresse wo man das Drifter für 200-250 Euro; kaufen kann? Finde es nur noch für über 300! Besten Dank!!


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2013)

Hab jetzt das neue Drifter für 259&euro; geschossen!! Denke der Kurs ist ok!!


----------



## Brutzlaff (7. November 2013)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Erzählst du uns auch wo?? Interessiere mich auch sehr dafür...


----------



## RonsWorld (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Gibt es denn schon neue Erfahrungsberichte über das neue GL Drifter?

Gerade was die Stabilität/Verarbeitung der Schläuche und Reissverschlüsse betrifft?!


----------



## raku (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Noch mal ne Frage zum Preis. Mein günstigstes Angebot als Set 329€. Gibt es das auch noch günstiger?


----------



## Spiderpike (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Hab nur das besagte Adh-Angebot gefunden.

Taugen die Anschnallflossen für Gummistiefel was?

Danke Euch


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hab des Set inkl. Doppelhubpumpe und Flossen für 319€ ikl. Versand gefunden.
http://www.obooto.de/bellyboote/guideline/guideline-drifter-set.php


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

sieht jedenfalls aus wie so ein USA kopie.

Es gab in den 90 Jahren genauso ein Bellyboot in den USA mit lifetime warranty.
Ich hatte jedenfalls eins von RT und habe es 3 reclamiert bevor ich mein Geld wieder bekommen habe.danach hatte ich mir das US modell gekauft und wieder verkauft.

Bin umgestiegen auf ein kayak von Ocean .
Prowler Ultra 4.3(15ft long). Habe es gebraucht gekauft mit GPS/Fishfinder und anderen extras.

Jedenfalls ist mein Morse jetzt aus dem Wasser.
Bin keine 20 mehr.
Falls irgendeiner denkt umzusteigen auf ein Kayak. kauft euch mindestens eins von Ocean und mindestens 13Ft long.

mag zwar hobbie kayaks, allerdings stoeren mich die verstaukammern. fussantrieb hat jedenfalls was. der preis ist jedenfalls nicht ohne fuer ein hobbie kayak. neu um 2000 pfund.


alle anderen sind fast alle schlechte Kopien aus China oder sogar England!

die taugen nichts. mit ocean kayaks fangen die amis sogar schwertfische. zum glueck gibt es die nicht um die Ecke bei mir. Nur diese bloeden Congeraale und Dogfishce(katzenhaie)


----------



## Spiderpike (18. August 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hab des Guideline bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden damit........ich hoffe das es lange hält....


----------



## shad (18. August 2014)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hey Bellyboatangler,
Conger vom Kajak??? Ist ja der Hammer!!! Haste da mal Bilder gemacht?

Gruss,
  shad


----------



## Dominik.L (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade mein Guideline Drifter 2013 bekommen. Ich bin noch nie mit einem belly boat gefahren und bin nun etwas verwirrt: hat ein belly boat keinen gurt mit dem man sich auf dem boot befestigt??? habe es gerade zu hause aufgebaut und mich mal reingesetzt. ich rutsch da ständig raus. ist das im wasser anders?


----------



## Fischnix (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Klettverschluss am Hintern und auf dem Sitz hilft!! 

Hatte die Bedenken auch, aber das ist auf dem Wasser kein Thema. Probiers an einer seichten Stelle ohne Strömung aus.


----------



## Dominik.L (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

ok danke! das boot lag beim testen auf meinem bett, aber dachte mir schon dass das am wasser anders aussieht.


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> ok danke! das boot lag beim testen auf meinem bett, aber dachte mir schon dass das am wasser anders aussieht.



Moin zu dir, na klar ist es anders, kälter

Einen Gurt brauchst du nicht. Pumpe den Sitz nicht so voll auf, die Rückenlehne dagegen volle Pulle. Der Mors rutscht immer etwas vor, allerdings hat er nun eine Kuhle. Wie im Wasserbett sozusagen.

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## Dominik.L (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hey Rosi, die seite ist echt interessant! auch das schwimmen mit der wathose hätte ich nie erwartet. vielen dank!


----------



## Zanderprofie (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Hallo, habe mir das Guideline Drifter gekauft, wollte es ausprobieren und beim Aufbau ist mir aufgefallen, dass vorne auf beiden Seiten die Naht kaputt war. Finde es total ärgerlich, ist ja kein billig Belly Boat. Bekommt man die Schläuche immer irgendwo her? Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht? LG


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Ein neues oder gebrauchtes ?
Wo hast du es gekauft ?


----------



## Zanderprofie (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Es ist neu!!! Habe auch noch Garantie.Es geht darum, wenn Garantie abgelaufen ist, ob man die Schläuche immer irgendwo bestellen kann.


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Ersatzschläuche gibt es bei ADH Fishing, ruf dort mal an. Ich habe mir vorsorglich einen Satz in den Schrank gelegt, die Lieferzeit war grottig.


----------



## Marsvin (3. März 2015)

*AW: Guideline Drifter 2013*

Moin,



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Es ist neu!!! Habe auch noch Garantie.Es geht darum, wenn Garantie abgelaufen ist, ob man die Schläuche immer irgendwo bestellen kann.



Die Schläuche bekommst du schon...


... wenn es dir aber so geht wie mir und nach einem knappen Jahr Ostseeeinsatz sich kein Reißverschluss mehr öffnen lässt, nützt dir das gar nichts. #q


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------

